# france - Gorges du Verdon



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all 
WE NEED SOME ADVISE ?? This is going to be good !!:lol: 
We are going to France to the area Alpes de Haute provence and Sainte Croix de verdon using the D957 and D111 has anybody traveled this route we have a 6 mtr motor home and would like to know if it is possible we now there is an aire in village but dont want to go all the way there to find its to tight :evil:.
Also any info on the area and any good stop offs would be much appreciated :wink: 
cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

forterotwins said:


> Also any info on the area


Don't go near the edge. 8O

Please bring back loads of pix as I still have not been there even though I promise myself each year I will.

Wish you safe and happy travels.


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi forterotwins!

I have done it in a 7.5 metre, with care no probs. Coaches do it all day long as far as I recall! Well worth the trip.

Clockwise gives the best views (near the edge) but anti-clockwise may be better for the faint hearted!

John.


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Pusser said:


> forterotwins said:
> 
> 
> > Also any info on the area
> ...


Will bring back pics and post them cheers


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

forterotwins said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > forterotwins said:
> ...


Thanks for the info i wont go near the edge dont like hieghts will bring back pics


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

HarleyBiker said:


> Hi forterotwins!
> 
> I have done it in a 7.5 metre, with care no probs. Coaches do it all day long as far as I recall! Well worth the trip.
> 
> ...


Thanks i think i will do it anti-clockwise i am faint hearted dont even like bridges :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were there a few weeks ago and I think it was one of the most awsome places we have visited.

The circular route on the north side is passible with care but we used the bike. There is a full accont on our blog www.hankthetank.co.uk in blog, summer 2011 way down.

St croix de verdon is brilliant and if your lucky like we were and get one of the side on lake view spots all the better. We stayed a week there. At the other side of the gorges the aire at trigance is lovely, again in the blog.

Moustiers sainte Marie neArby is lovely and there is an aire there and bauduen and auiguins on the other side of the lake are worth a visit.

Our van is 7.5m and we had no problems but tended to use the bike most of the time.

We have done the tarn gorges and l'ardeche gorges on this trip and the verdon gorges beat them by a country mile.

Watch out for the vulchers and don't attempt to row the flipping lake in a rubber dinghy if it's thirty degrees


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi leaving on sat morning for gorges of verdun went there last year had a great time look out for us on our monkey bike .Have a great time jeff


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

We spent a week in Haute Provence in '06 and the verdon gorge is not to be missed.

I suffer from vertigo and my other half is a 'retired with aching joints' mountaineer ...I say to him will I be ok looking down...yeah you'll be fine.....lier!! 1500 ft one drop, couldn't look, he took photos but they don't do it justice. Colour of the water is amazing.

Whole Var region where we stayed is beautiful....must go back one day.....so many places so little time!!!

We also took a day out to look at the ochre mines in Roussillon which was well worth it. Roussillon is one of the Beau Villages. 

We weren't in the camper on this trip so can't remember re parking but there's loads of camping places.

Have fun


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We did it in a 7m van. We were very lucky in not meeting two coaches going the other way at the nastiest point, very narrow with nasty rock walls one side and a drop the other. Done it now! We chose to go fairly early in the day.


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> We were there a few weeks ago and I think it was one of the most awsome places we have visited.
> 
> The circular route on the north side is passible with care but we used the bike. There is a full accont on our blog www.hankthetank.co.uk in blog, summer 2011 way down.
> 
> ...


Thank you for information checked out hanks blog loved the pic and the bye line we will be going to see it ourselves thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's probably much quieter now but the tip to go early is a good one. There are lots of pull in view points for stopping and taking pics. When we did it on the bike it was fine but you might have struggled in a van but this was end of July.

We did the tarn gorges a week ago and set off at 8am. Had the place to ourselves. Did the same on the south side of the Verdon and we had it to ourselves. They don't like to get out early over here


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for calling me a nutter by the way :lol: 

I made a trip to the Verdon a long time ago when I was climbing a lot. We spent all day climbing a route that went bottom to top. 

The views are out of this world from those positions. Vertigo doesnt describe the sense of exposure on those rock walls


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I second Moustiers - there's a nice campsite there and the sight of the evening sun on that backdrop take some beating.

Nice cake shop there too!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How anyone has the nerve and strength to climb the verdon gorges is beyond me. Amazing stuff. It was all I could do stand next to the barrier and look down. Going down it on the little scooter was a bit bottom clenching an all!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> We were there a few weeks ago and I think it was one of the most awsome places we have visited.
> 
> The circular route on the north side is passible with care but we used the bike. There is a full accont on our blog www.hankthetank.co.uk in blog, summer 2011 way down.


I loved the blog http://www.hankthetank.co.uk

Well written and lovely pics. Not sure I was ready to see you topless but a small price to pay. Brill.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers Pusser

glad you liked it.

Sorry about the topless photos. Will try and persuade mrs d to do some to make up for it.


----------

